# [TIP] Speedup your nvidia card

## SinoTech

Also da ich hier noch keinen Thread darüber gefunden habe, und nur durch Zufall im englisch sprachigen Forum drüber gestolpert bin, möchte ich mein Wissen mit euch Teilen  :Wink: .

In den neuen Nvidia-Treibern (Seit 7676?) gibt es die Möglichkeit die Karte mit Hilfe der "nvidia-settings" zu übertakten (Und es soll angeblich stabiler laufen als mit dem alten Paket "nvclock" oder wie auch immer das hieß).

Um dieses Feature zu aktivieren muss man in der xorg.conf folgende Zeile in der "Device" Section eintragen:

```

 Option          "Coolbits" "1"

```

Jetzt natürlich noch den X-Server neu starten.

Ruft man nun das Tool "nvidia-settings" auf, existiert dort ein neuer Eintrag: "Clock Frequencies". Hierin kann man GPU- und Speichertakt einstellen (manuell) bzw. einstellen lassen (Es gibt natürlich auch einen "auto-detect" modus).

Die Einstellungen von "auto-detect" sollten Problemlos laufen (Zumindest ich hatte noch keine Probleme damit  :Smile: ).

Na dann, viel Spaß.

Mfg

Sino

EDIT:

Naja, wurde doch schon in 2 Threads erwähnt ... aber eben nur kurz nebenbei. Also lass ich diesen Thread erst mal am leben  :Smile: 

----------

## lalore

wann kommen eigentlich die ersten wannabe-freaks, die ihre soundkarte übertaktet haben müssen?

scnr

----------

## SinoTech

 *lalore wrote:*   

> wann kommen eigentlich die ersten wannabe-freaks, die ihre soundkarte übertaktet haben müssen?
> 
> scnr

 

Keine Ahnung, warten wir es mal ab  :Very Happy: .

Mfg

Sino

----------

## buthus

wenn überhaupt würde ich gerne meine dsl-leitung übertakten   :Very Happy: 

----------

## misterjack

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> (Und es soll angeblich stabiler laufen als mit dem alten Paket "nvclock" oder wie auch immer das hieß).

 

alt? vergiss es. instabil? ist es ebenfalls nicht. die letzte beta ist vom august und unterstützt meine 6600 GT hervorragend

und ich nehme nvclock um meine grafikkarte runterzutakten und den lüfter abzuregeln (au 90%), dass macht in der geräuschkulisse schon was aus  :Wink:  und ich sehe grad, das kann nvidia-settings nicht mal   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## 76062563

 *lalore wrote:*   

> wann kommen eigentlich die ersten wannabe-freaks, die ihre soundkarte übertaktet haben müssen?

 

ECHT ? geht das ? Wie ???????????ßßßßßßßßßßszszszszszß

@misterjack

evtl. interessiert dich das hier:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Nvidia_Fanspeed_Auto-Adjustment

Ich habe das Script noch etwas angepasst, wenn die GPU nicht zu warm ist läuft der Lüfter nur auf 20% => praktisch nicht mehr hörbar.

----------

## SinoTech

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *SinoTech wrote:*   (Und es soll angeblich stabiler laufen als mit dem alten Paket "nvclock" oder wie auch immer das hieß). 
> 
> alt? vergiss es. instabil? ist es ebenfalls nicht. die letzte beta ist vom august und unterstützt meine 6600 GT hervorragend
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Stand irgendwo im netz das NVClock nicht so ganz das gelbe vom Ei ist .. glaube das war hier.

 *76062563 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> @misterjack
> ...

 

Cool, das werd ich mir auch mal ansehen  :Smile: .

Mfg

Sino

----------

## misterjack

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Stand irgendwo im netz das NVClock nicht so ganz das gelbe vom Ei ist .. glaube das war hier.

 

ist ja auch noch eine beta  :Wink: 

 *76062563 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> @misterjack
> ...

 

nett  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

verschoben Deutsches Forum (German) >> Deutsche Dokumentation

----------

## Lenz

 *76062563 wrote:*   

>  *lalore wrote:*   wann kommen eigentlich die ersten wannabe-freaks, die ihre soundkarte übertaktet haben müssen? 
> 
> ECHT ? geht das ? Wie ???????????ßßßßßßßßßßszszszszszß

 

Jo geht, moment ich schau nochmal in menuconfig nach. Ach ja, hier isses ja:

```
<*> Bt87x Audio Capture

[ ]   Bt87x Audio overclocking

Bt87x Audio overclocking

 CONFIG_SND_BT87X_OVERCLOCK:

Say Y here if 448000 Hz isn't enough for you and you want to

record from the analog input with up to 1792000 Hz.

Higher sample rates won't hurt your hardware, but audio

quality may suffer.
```

Also, ist doch ein alter Hut! ^^

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe mir auch ein statisches script geschrieben für nvclock. AFAIK funktioniert das nur wenn der xserver gestartet ist, so daß man eine Fehlermeldung kommt, wenn man es beim Bootup startet. Wie kann man das Problem umgehen?

-Erdie

----------

## ixo

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich habe mir auch ein statisches script geschrieben für nvclock. AFAIK funktioniert das nur wenn der xserver gestartet ist, so daß man eine Fehlermeldung kommt, wenn man es beim Bootup startet. Wie kann man das Problem umgehen?
> 
> -Erdie

 

Mir fallen da mehrere Möglichkeiten ein (vielleicht gibt's ja auch bessere):

Mach es von xdm abhängig

Schreib den Start in /etc/init.d/xdm mit rein (am Schluss)

Starte es ganz primitiv zeitverzögert in /etc/conf.d/local.start: (sleep 20; meinTollesSkript.sh)&

Starte es ganz primitiv zeitverzögert in /etc/conf.d/local.start indem Du in einer Schleife (mit sleep 1 drin) z.B. mit ps a | grep -v grep | grep -q /usr/bin/X prüfst, ob X schon läuft ($? ist dann 0) und dann das Skript startest und tschüss.

Grüße,

ixo

----------

## reyneke

Hi. 

Wollte nur mal anmerken, daß mit obiger Einstellung in meiner xorg.conf Clipping-Errors bei Enemy-Territory auftreten. Meine Grafikkarte ist eine Nvidia GeForce Ti-4200.

MfG,

rey

----------

